# Waterford Frames In Mainstream Press!



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

I just got my December issue of Robb Report and am
*ecstatic* to see a great article of lugged steel frames
made by *Waterford Precision Cycles* in the gift guide
section. It is a full page-er with good copy and two
wonderful photographs.

Congratulations to Richard, Marc, Shu, Brian, Dave,
and the rest of the staff there.

*e-RICHIE©™®*


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*On my list*

Cool. 

I've added the Waterford to my Christmas gift list. My wife just laughed, so I'm sending it on to Santa. Wish me luck!


----------

